
Synchronization primitives in the Linux kernel, Part 4 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/SyncPrim/sync-4.md
======
blt
from UC Berkeley OS lectures on YouTube: "everything in an OS is either a
cache or a queue."

~~~
NovaX
There's no either because caches are queues in disguise

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/1/25/design-of-a-
modern...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/1/25/design-of-a-modern-
cache.html)

